# New Construction Code ?'s



## Firegooch (Jun 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good book that explains in detail the BOCA code. I bought the actual BOCA Code Book, but its sucks. There is no mention of specific mesaurment such as; drain pipe fall, pipe diameter, stool set backs and so on. Please Help.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello Firegooch:
You could go to Home Depot or Lowes and buy a "how to" on plumbing; I'm sure they both have one. Here's some of your answers from the Kentucky Plumbing Code and the National Plumbing Code. 1.All drain pipes are to fall 1/8" to 1/4" per foot of run. 2.Pipe diameters are from 1-1/4" to 4" (I'll be glad to detail them more, if you want to be more specific). 3. Stool setback is usually 12" from finished wall to center. If you would like to send me a floor-plan sketch showing location of fixtures to P O B 280 I would draw complete system with sizes.
Glenn


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 22, 2006)

Firegooch said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a good book that explains in detail the BOCA code. I bought the actual BOCA Code Book, but its sucks. There is no mention of specific mesaurment such as; drain pipe fall, pipe diameter, stool set backs and so on. Please Help.



BOCA Code is obsolete and hasn't existed since 1999.

BOCA and other major national model codes councils merged to form the _International Codes Council_ at that time and have been the premier nationwide model Code agency since.

http://www.iccsafe.org

Nearly all US states now utilize the ICC codes statewide with a few minor exceptions.

You need to find out just what Code your state has adopted.

If the International Codes, you can purchase their codes books from the website above along with 'commentaries' that explain the intent of each Code.

Currently the ICC and National Plumbing Code are in negotiations to likewise merge.

My state, Pennsylvania, utilizes the plumbing provisions of the _International Resdiential Code_ or _International Plumbing Code_ statewide.


----------

